# search domain

## croepha

I am trying to figure out the gentoo appropriate way to do domain appending (ie when you do a search for foobar, it will try foobar.local) I have found that you can get this affect by adding a line like "domain local" to the resolve.conf, but im thinking that it should be able to figure it out from dns_domain in conf.d/net ... but it doesn't

Also, does anyone think that "local" should be a default domain name to search?

----------

## gerdesj

Are you sure it doesn't work. Try dns_search instead.

eg:

dns_search_myssid="local" 

dns_search_eth0="local" 

The first will take effect when connected to myssid via WiFi, the second will take effect when your NIC comes up.

If you use OpenRC look at /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example or /etc/conf.d/net.example if not.

----------

